# Aurora Sealab



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello guys if anybody has a Aurora Sealab out there we could use one please pm me on the side. I will provide compensation details if you are willing to part with it. Thanks. We need all the parts, decals instructions and box art. A complete kit if you will.
Pete Atlantis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Hmmm..Pete...is it possible that you would want to actually repop this????..strange

Z*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I thought I heard through the grape vine Revell was gonna reissue this kit. Or, as usual, am I out in left field?

Thought I heard that anyway.

Carl-


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

They don't have the molds to reissue it. They were lost /destroyed in the great train wreck I've been told.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

swhite228 said:


> They don't have the molds to reissue it. They were lost /destroyed in the great train wreck I've been told.


Moses died on _'that train wreck'_ too I've bee told.

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

swhite228 said:


> They don't have the molds to reissue it. They were lost /destroyed in the great train wreck I've been told.


The actual number of molds DAMAGED in the wreck was minimal. The shocking truth is that Monogram scrapped a large percentage of them for varying reasons including them being in poor, unusable condition at the time of the transfer.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

hal9001 said:


> Moses died on _'that train wreck'_ too I've bee told. Carl-


LOL :freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I don't think it would be a good idea..I don't believe enough of em would sell to justify the mold cost, plus a reasonable profit

Z*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Supposedly they did a kickstart on it ( was a post here a while back ) I know if it comes out I am good for at least two.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah I am good for two as well :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Depends on the price, naturally.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Zathros said:


> *I don't think it would be a good idea..I don't believe enough of em would sell to justify the mold cost, plus a reasonable profit
> 
> Z*


The studio scale modelers will be buying a large amounts of sealab kits as it turns up on a lot of movie and tv ships.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Depends on the price, naturally.


It won't be a cheap kit but I notice even the new Trumpeter 1/35 Tanks are coming in at $97 MSRP these days. A few years ago they were $24


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> It won't be a cheap kit but I notice even the new Trumpeter 1/35 Tanks are coming in at $97 MSRP these days. A few years ago they were $24


They're tryin' to milk us old guys for every dime they can get out of us. Nobody to take our place when we're gone! :freak:

Trumpeter 1/35 armor, MSRP $97.00....what's wrong with *THIS* picture?

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its cheap compared to $125 or the new Tamiya WW1 tank. But that is how it is. Modeling is still cheaper than some of my other hobbies by a long shot.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

swhite228 said:


> The studio scale modelers will be buying a large amounts of sealab kits as it turns up on a lot of movie and tv ships.


*I don't think the studio scale guys would buy 3,500 of them , as that's what it would take in my opinion to make it a viable venture, in my opinion


Z...*


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

The Kickstarter has to fund or no model made. We will see if there is a demand.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I dont think atlantis is waiting on kickstarter because they are looking to buy a sealab I am thinking they want to reverse engineer it and re-issue it.....its on all the hobby forums :wave:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I would love to have another one of these kits- when I built my first one I had limited skills. It would be fantastic to get to build one today and I can just imagine what it would look like with photoetch and lighting...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*If they want to tap into the group of custom builder parts guys, they would be far better going after the Revell space station from 1959, and the XLS moonship..lots of stuff in those kits for custom builders*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

True but there would be liabilities in reproducing a Revell kit without Revell's cooperation, even if said mold does not exist. It would have to be reverse engineered from an original Revell product.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

We were able to secure a Sealab. Thanks for all your help. This would be a pre-order on our website or a kickstarter project not something we would do on our own. 

Pete


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, kickstarter or pre-order, I'm in!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm good for at least two (I've been known to mess up and start over!) Would love to see it re-popped.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *If they want to tap into the group of custom builder parts guys, they would be far better going after the Revell space station from 1959*


A few years back Glencoe was going to do the Space Station, but the molds for the clear parts had gone awol. It would have required new mold for the clear parts, which was too expensive.

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think $50 would be my limit for this. Any more and I'm out.


----------

